# Wringing out the AFAW 13' Surf...



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I took the AFAW to the field this morning, to see what I could make it do. I gotta say that this is the most "fun" rod to throw that I've ever picked up. It's easy to feel this rod load and it almost tells you when to "hit it". It was a good session, with no blow ups and everything going straight down the middle.

I left the field with some questions, though.

My "normal" distance set-up is a Penn PPT Sidewinder, Abu reel, 12# mono, and a 5 oz sinker. My best ever measured cast was with this rod, landed at 588 feet. My average cast with the PPT and 5 oz goes 530 feet or so. 

With the same reel, and the AFAW Surf (which is a LOT "less" rod) throwing a 4 oz., (a LOT less weight), and everything else being equal, I landed my best one today at 507 feet. All my casts, about 12 total, landed within a few feet of each other, so I was consistent today, if nothing else.

I'm now wondering if I should stick with the lighter set-up for distance practice, there's NO question that I enjoy it more. After a dozen throws with the PPT, I'm wiped out. With the AFAW today, I could have gone a dozen more easily, but the model airplane crowd started filing into the field, and I had to pack up...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

RR,

With 4 oz I would say the Surf is one of, if not the best distance casting fishing rod that I have used. It is more of a finess rod than the PPT but once you get used to the fast action and slightly softer tip you may find that you actually cast it farther. I have seen experienced tournament casters pick up the Surf and out throw their own tourney gear in a tournament......

A couple of things that may help you,

Slow down on the initial stage of your cast and concentrate on applying the power when you get your arms/hands in the right position. Try to make the hit as cleanly as possible to avoid "tip wobble" as much as you can. You need to load it down into the midsaction/butt to really tap the power. 

You are 100% correct about it being a pleasure to cast and it is EASY on your shoulders/back.

Good luck and enjoy... 

Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I might add, from owning both rods you speak of, That the PPT Sidewinder weighs about as much as 3 AFAW Surfs..It is a beast of a rodandrequires much more effort to maximize it's power.

I too can almost out throw my "Tourny" gear with the same weight and the AFAW Surf.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

I am picking up a custom Surf with lowriders in the next week or two, what is the preferred cast for this rod? uni, otg, pend, or some hybrid?


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

that's a heck of a rod to use in the gulf. i've done well on my trips to texas. 4oz. is all you need. 3 oa metal goes a long way put a mag elite on it. set at #2. i used it on padre island nat. seashore.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

It will have a Shimano PA SpinPower on it


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*AFAW SURF Rod*

I don't do the distance thing but the Title caught my eye.

I bought a 13 foot blank last year to try out.

I wrapped it first as a conventional spiral wrap and it performed well. I cast up to 5 oz on it with good distances.

I then wrapped it as a spinner and again; it cast well with 4 oz for good distances. 

It performed well well when hooked up to a fish. Bite detection was good and the rod had plenty of backbone to do big fish.

All in all, I really was impressed with the rod. It is back as a spiral wrapped conventional and still dragging them in on the beach. C2


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

KingKrimpet said:


> It will have a Shimano PA SpinPower on it


king. i can toss a 3 oz metal over 300ft. and 4 oz betweem 250- maybe 400.
i don't use big chunks of bait as over the years i have found out that if a fish is out scouting around he'll take what is there.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

I am not a distance caster and I'm confident my technique stinks I would like to practice a specific cast which works best with this rod, hence my original question. Are you guys progressively loading this rod, hitting it hard, that sort of thing?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The Surf is a great all around rod. It works great with the Hatteras cast, does a pretty good groundcasting but you do need to "start slow - finish fast" to give the slightly softer tip a chance to load down into the powerful midsection. It also does a well with a pendulum cast, as long as you don't overload the rod. 125 grams does nicely on the surf with a pendulum.

Very nice fishing rod.

Tommy


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

To the point and what I was looking for, thanks Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Man I really need to proof read...lol


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

tommy. what is good for me is i am not as big and strong as the younger guys, and i am a tad older at 80+ but i can still load it and let go. a m correction on my earlier post, with bait, 250-300.

to you surfcasters, be very careful when on beach. if others are around be careful using otg, or pendulum.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Rob, if you think you liked the "Surf" on the field, you're gonna love it at the beach. I've got a pair that were built several years ago with lowriders, and they are my favorites with a 525 on it. (Works just as well with the Abu 6500s or Stradic 8000s.) I find that combination throwing 130 gram leads are ideal for our area.

Hope to see you on the beach!


----------

